# It's autumn.



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen. It is a very simple sentence but you, WR- fans,  know those simple sentences translated into other languages can fun and space for interesting discussion, comparison, analyzing. We Hungarians do not like the verb "to be" and drop it, but it is even more radical in Russian. There is actually 1 word only in that sentence in Russian. So it started me thinking how it works in other languages. How do you translate that sentence into other languages? _Thank you for your cooperation and have a productive Wednesday._ Encolpius from Prague. 

*Hungarian*: Ősz van. [ősz - autumn; van ..is]
*Russian*: Осень. [just a simple "autumn"]

Is there any other language using only 1 simple word?


----------



## bearded

In Italian two words: _È autunno_ = (it) is autumn.


----------



## elroy

Two words in Palestinian Arabic: 
الدنيا خريف (literally, the-world autumn/fall)


----------



## apmoy70

Likewise in Greek:

*«Είναι φθινόπωρο»* [ˈi.ne̞.fθi.ˈno̞.po̞.ɾo̞] --> _(It) is autumn_.

-ΜοGr neuter noun *«φθινόπωρο»* [fθi.ˈno̞.po̞.ɾo̞] --> _autumn_ < Classical neuter noun *«φθινόπωρον»  pʰtʰinópōrŏn* --> _initially the season beginning in late September following the_ *«ὀπώρᾱ» ŏpṓrā* (fem.) --> _late summer_ (etymologically, a compound of PIE *h₁opi-, _at, on, upon, near_ cf. Lat. obs, Proto-Germanic *ēbanþs > D. avond, Eng. even + *h₁os-r/n-, _harvest time_ cf. Proto-Slavic *(j)esenь, _autumn_ > Rus. осень, Bel. восень, Ukr. осінь, Svk. jeseň). 
*«Φθινόπωρον»* is a compound: Classical verb *«φθίνω» pʰtʰínō* --> _to decline, decay, perish_ (PIE *dʰgʷʰei- _to disappear_ cf Skt. क्षिति (ks̩iti), _wane, destruction_) + *«ὀπώρᾱ»* (see above).
The ancient Greeks also used the name *«μετόπωρον» mĕtópōrŏn* (neut.) for _autumn_, a compound: Classical prefix & preposition *«μετά» mĕtắ* --> _after, next_ + *«ὀπώρᾱ»*.


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> *Russian*: Осень. [just a simple "autumn"]
> 
> Is there any other language using only 1 simple word?


Essentially, Russian just may use a bare NP sentence here (which it generally uses much more willingly than English). However, it doesn't mean it will be an universal replacement for "it's autumn". In other contexts you may feel the need to add "now" (which would allow to analyze such sentence as a present tense sentence where "to be" is simply omitted), add some similar adverbial phrase, or even use an actual verb ("stands").


----------



## Frank78

German, three words:

Es ist Herbst. (It is autumn)

By the way, the word "Herbst" is etymologically related to "harvest".


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _És tardor_


----------



## Terio

French (3 words): C'est l'automne. (_C'est_ stands for _Ce est_).


----------



## bearded

Terio said:


> (_C'est_ stands for _Ce est_).


Well then ''l'automne'' stands for ''le automne''.
I would say 4 words: ce est le automne


----------



## Perseas

Frank78 said:


> By the way, the word "Herbst" is etymologically related to "harvest".


In Greek the word for the "summer" (="θέρος") is etymologically related to "harvest" (="θερισμός").


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> In Greek the word for the "summer" (="θέρος") is etymologically related to "harvest" (="θερισμός").


Yes, in the North crops/fruits ripen some time later (Herbst)


----------



## Penyafort

Aragonese:

*Ye agüerro. *[From Basque _agor_ 'dry, dried, drought, September']​*Ye sanmigalada. *[From _Sanmiguelada_ 'Michaelmas']​
* The _sanmigalada_ typically ranges from the beginning of September to the end of October, being the first part of the autumn, weeks before and after the Michaelmas or celebration of Saint Michael (29th September). In many varieties, it's synonymous for autumn.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh

Mae'n hydref*
Is PRED autumn
'It's autumn'

Note that *hydref *(lower case) is 'autumn' and *Hydref *(upper case) is 'October'.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

In Polish :_ jest jesień_ or _nadeszła jesień_ = autumn has arrived.

*jesiennieć* (verb) = stawać się jesiennym, nabierać cech jesieni 
*autumnāre* (Latin) = bring autumnal conditions

jesienniejąca winnica


----------



## vianie

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> *jesiennieć* (verb) = stawać się jesiennym, nabierać cech jesieni


and what about *zjesienniewa się* = it's getting autumnal

Would you use that verb in a sentence? I couldn't find any result with this.


----------



## Ghabi

Cantonese:

"[We have] entered autumn"
*入**秋**喇*
*jap6* *cau1* *laa3*
*enter**-**autumn**-**affirmative particle*


----------



## elroy

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> _nadeszła jesień_ = autumn has arrived.





Ghabi said:


> "[We have] entered autumn"
> *入**秋**喇*
> *jap6* *cau1* *laa3*
> *enter**-**autumn**-**affirmative particle*


Can these be used even if it's already November?

In Palestinian Arabic, أجا الخريف (literally, came the-autumn/fall) would only be used at the start of autumn/fall.


----------



## Linnets

bearded said:


> Yes, in the North crops/fruits ripen some time later (Herbst)


It's the same, I think, for the Jack-o'-lantern traditions. Here the pumpkins ripen in August and during the summer it was commonplace in past times to place _zucche vuote_ out of country houses. Halloween Irish/British/American traditions originated in colder places and turnips or pumpkins were placed outside at the end of October.


----------



## Ghabi

elroy said:


> would only be used at the start of autumn/fall.


That's how I understood OP's question ("It's autumn. I can feel it in the air." etc), perhaps I misunderstood.


----------



## elroy

I just understood it as a neutral "It's autumn," as in "It's that time of year."

@Encolpius will have to tell us how he meant it.


----------



## Awwal12

Cannot say much about Hungarian, but Russian "Осень." is a way to state that it's autumn at the moment of speech. That's a rather natural way of using bare NP sentences: the contents must be easily applicable to the current reality or to some more general picture being imagined, which excludes any complex logical predications that aren't already incorporated into the lexical meanings of the NP's constituents. Cf. the famous poem by Alexander Blok, "A night, a street, a lamp, a drugstore", which creates an exposition just by several bare noun clauses, as if the speaker is just plunging you into some other place and time.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

vianie said:


> and what about *zjesienniewa się* = it's getting autumnal
> 
> Would you use that verb in a sentence? I couldn't find any result with this.


I have never heard about zjessieniewa się ..? Probably it doesn't exist in Polish.

*jesiennieć = jesiennieje = jesienniejące = jesienniejąc  *etc. (poetic, rare) to turn autumn.

 it's getting autumnal = robi się jesiennie, or  jesiennieje ??

I also found :  zaraz będzie _jesiennieć,  zaczyna powoli jesiennieć.

Jesiennieje _moja samotność..

_Jesiennieję_, jak ten sad, czy ogród..
Duszy mgła, Zachodzi mi na serce

Niespodziewanie _jesienniejące_ drzewa przyspieszyły decyzję o zakupie kartofli...

_Jesiennieje_ ogród i wszystko dokoła...


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Encolpius said:


> Good morning ladies & gentlemen. It is a very simple sentence but you, WR- fans,  know those simple sentences translated into other languages can fun and space for interesting discussion, comparison, analyzing. We Hungarians do not like the verb "to be" and drop it, but it is even more radical in Russian. There is actually 1 word only in that sentence in Russian. So it started me thinking how it works in other languages. How do you translate that sentence into other languages? _Thank you for your cooperation and have a productive Wednesday._ Encolpius from Prague.
> 
> *Hungarian*: Ősz van. [ősz - autumn; van ..is]
> *Russian*: Осень. [just a simple "autumn"]
> 
> Is there any other language using only 1 simple word?




In Polish exist : *jesiennieć* (verb) to turn autumn, *jesiennieje = *staje się, robi się jesiennie. (It's autumn, it's getting autumnal).

Does it exist in other languages ?? (verb) *jesiennieć = jesiennieje = jesienniejące = jesienniejąc* etc.


----------



## Awwal12

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Does it exist in other languages ?


Definitely not in Russian, I'm afraid. (Russian doesn't seem particularly productive about denominal verbs in general.)


----------



## Henares

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> *jesiennieć* (verb) = stawać się jesiennym, nabierać cech jesieni


Isn’t it a neologism or a regionalism? I’ve never seen it before. It has only 3 results in Google, no definition in any dictionary I know.

Edit: I’ve just found one.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Henares said:


> Isn’t it a neologism or a regionalism? I’ve never seen it before. It has only 3 results in Google, no definition in any dictionary I know.
> 
> Edit: I’ve just found one.



These are rarely used verbs (rare, petic), so according to wikipedia, but they exist in Polish.

*jesienić, jesiennieć *


jesiennieć* =*  nabierać cech jesiennych, stawać się jesiennym , (intransitive, poetic, rare) to turn autumn, to take on the characteristics of autumn.

Siedział teraz na galeriach wysokich półek i patrzył w *jesienniejący*, rozległy kraj. Widział, jak na dalekich jeziorach odbywał się połów...


Wyszło z boru ślepawe, *zjesieniałe* zmrocze... (Epitet zjesieniałe utworzony od wyrazu jesiennieć sugeruje porę roku)


Przemyśleń na temat intuicji w praktyce szkolnej dostarcza badanie, jakie przeprowadzono w grupach uczniów gimnazjum i studentów polonistyki na temat odbioru wiersza Bolesława Leśmiana. ''Wyszło z boru ślepawe, zjesieniałe zmrocze'' ze zbioru Łąka. To wiersz trudny w interpretacji, bo zamknięty wobec tradycyjnej eksplikacji, mający swoje stałe miejsce w szkolnym obiegu.


jesiennieć - po polsku: definicja, gramatyka, wymowa, synonimy i przykłady | Glosbe

jesiennieć - Wiktionary


----------



## akelas

"Es otoño" in Spanish. 
or "Estamos en otoño" (we are in autumn)


----------



## Encolpius

Fantastic Polish comment. 
And it is even more fantastic we have something similar, but related to Spring only. 
*tavaszodik *-- Spring is coming.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

_Es ist Herbst_ would be the most common thing to say. 

Poetically or datedly, you could say _Es herbstet_ - but not _es sommert_ or _es frühlingt, _i.e. it is exclusive to autumn.


----------



## Terio

The singer and poet Barbara sang : Il automne. I think she invented the verb _automner_.


----------



## Linnets

Italian poet Salvatore Quasimodo used (invented?) the verb _autunnare_: 'volgere verso l'autunno/ lit. to turn towards autumn.'


----------



## apmoy70

Terio said:


> The singer and poet Barbara sang : Il automne. I think she invented the verb _automner_.


&


Linnets said:


> Italian poet Salvatore Quasimodo used (invented?) the verb _autunnare_: 'volgere verso l'autunno/ lit. to turn towards autumn.'


Similarly in Greek, exists the poetic & literary *«φθινοπωριάζει»* [fθi.no̞.po̞ˈrʝa.z̠i] (3rd p. sing. Present indic.) --> _it autumns_ (it turns toward autumn). Ι think in theatrical and literary works, the simpe past is more common: *«φθινοπώριασε»* [fθi.no̞.ˈpo̞.rʝa.s̠e] (3rd p. sing. Aorist indic.) --> _it autumned_ (imagine the hero in a play approaching the window, looking at the rain falling down, and saying: «φθινοπώριασε». It conveys a melancholic mood).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I can't find anything in GPC for 'becoming autumn' (remember: Cymraeg/Welsh doesn't 'do' infinitives, we have verbal nouns).

However ... the following examples do seem poetical.

*gwanwyno *(vn) - becoming spring ('gwanwyn')
*hafu* (vn) - making summer-like ('haf')
*hydrefu* (vn) - spending the autumn/being in the autumn of life/being in the period of full maturity ('hydref')
*gaeafu* (vn) - wintering/spending the winter/wintering sheep/hibernating/making wintry ('gaeaf')


----------



## dojibear

Mandarin Chinese, like Cantonese, uses 秋 for autumn. But they pronounce it qiu1, not cau1. Often they use a 2-syllable term: either 秋季 qiūjì (“the autumn season”) or 秋天 qiūtiān ("a day in autumn").

There is no "dummy it", so you can't say "It's autumn." The closest is probably 现在是秋天 xiànzài shì qiūtiān ("Now is autumn").


----------



## Penyafort

Linnets said:


> Italian poet Salvatore Quasimodo used (invented?) the verb _autunnare_: 'volgere verso l'autunno/ lit. to turn towards autumn.'



The verb _autumnare_ existed in Latin.

Spanish also has _otoñar_, though hardly used.


----------



## kentix

This is a little poem that people hear growing up in the US.

Spring has sprung.
Fall has fell.
Winter’s here.
It’s cold as hell.


----------

